# "Eden's Grace" ~Gardener's Soap



## RocknRoll (Apr 10, 2013)

I just made this last night and I cant wait to CUT it!!! It keeps TEMPTING me but my cutter hasn't even been shipped yet, so I'll be fighting the devil on my left and sit in patience with the angel on my right, for yet another week... 

I gave myself a challenge of designing a soap after something (person, place ot thing) that has inspired me. I was going for a more literal approach using an item or something like that but i had this idea of being inspired by my love for gardening. 

As i was pondering the garden idea, i was reminded by my Gardener's soap "Eden's Grace". Then it was decided that I was going to use the theme of the garden of Eden/bible. 

For the recipe I wanted certain ingredients to represent certain characteristics  of the soap...

from bottom to top:

Stinging Nettel leaf: (bottom layer) the sting of sin and imperfection... (there are a few air bubbles in there too lol!)

Black pencil line of activated charcoal: Evil, temptation  :twisted:
...

Fine line of red jojoba beads: represents the randsom paid by blood, redemption ... :angel:

French Green clay: (middle layer) Detox/Purify... :sick:

Oatmeal: (top) Soothing, nourishing... reminded me of "Manna" 

Also added:
Aloe Vera: Healing, starting "a new"
Vitamin E: (500 IU's per bar) signifies Preservation.

Scented with "Apple jack & Peel" which repre"scents" the fruit of the tree of knowedge. 

It smells Heavenly by the way! Also added in a good bit of Shea butter to condition grubby garden hands. I like the idea of using very soft exfoliants. My last gardeners soap had cornmeal and poppy seeds...way too rough for me! 

Didn't mean to go all religious on you but I'm sure _someone_ can appreciate lol!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love your creativity. Another gorgeous soap. I hope your new cutter arrives soon. How many loaves do you have waiting for its arrival?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the thought you put into this soap and of course the detail work is lovely! You continue to astound me with your artistry =)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 10, 2013)

_
  I'm sure someone can appreciate _ 
I Do and I am truly amazed at the thought and all the elements of the the Biblical Story, It all starts in the Garden!
Very Impressive!!:clap:


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2013)

I love this kind of meaning put into soap, religious or not. Well done and it will make using it a whole different experience, I'm certain.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 10, 2013)

this is very pretty. I am waiting for this one to cure.  Me want.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 10, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I love your creativity. Another gorgeous soap. I hope your new cutter arrives soon. How many loaves do you have waiting for its arrival?


 10 so far! :Kitten Love:


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the thought and creativity that you put into this.  It looks wonderful also!  I hope that I can do something this creative in time


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> I love the thought and creativity that you put into this.  It looks wonderful also!  I hope that I can do something this creative in time


 You will and thank you! I think it's the artist in me, once i have a vision in my head it goes from there. I will make a new thread so you guys can see my artwork!


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> You will and thank you! I think it's the artist in me, once i have a vision in my head it goes from there. I will make a new thread so you guys can see my artwork!



I would love to see some of your artwork.  I have a little bit of art that I have done, but I am not very good.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> I would love to see some of your artwork.  I have a little bit of art that I have done, but I am not very good.


 Just posted a few :razz:


----------



## Pilar (Apr 11, 2013)

I love it! I've done some soaps inspired by some theme music, and religion as it was in the past Easter http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/holy-week-spain-33247/ And although it seems silly to put the video is that is the only way to understand why you choose textures, ingredients and colors.


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow that is so creative.


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice, and all your soaps are so creative and beautiful!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW! That just looks amazing! I can't wait to see cut pics!! It looks so creamy too. Beautiful soap, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Soapsugoii (Apr 11, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> 10 so far! :Kitten Love:



Wow - bravo!! Absolutely amazing soap. The detail on top is ridiculous! The lines are so clean. 

Is your soap cutter a wire cutter? If so, and your soap loafs are too hard, you run the risk of damaging the cutter to be careful! I usually have to cut my loafs in the first two to three days.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG, this is drop dead gorgeous!   I think I might give up soap making and just start ordering from all of you talented people


----------



## Pamela (Apr 11, 2013)

That's some beautiful looking soap!!!  For your aloe vera did you use juice?


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

How did I miss this one?  I love it!  Religion was my minor and you put more thought into this loaf of soap that some lectures I've attended


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Soapsugoii said:


> Wow - bravo!! Absolutely amazing soap. The detail on top is ridiculous! The lines are so clean.
> 
> Is your soap cutter a wire cutter? If so, and your soap loafs are too hard, you run the risk of damaging the cutter to be careful! I usually have to cut my loafs in the first two to three days.


 I do have a wire cutter that cuts 1 1/4" but I am wanting to convert all my soaps to 1" now. As far as the loafs getting too hard, ya I'm worried about that too. If it seems to be straining the cutter in any way, I will stop and hand cut. My new cutter should be here in a week. i've been having cutter issues (had to return piece O' of crap i ordered and buy a new one). Thanks for the compliments! I usually cut my soap within a day or two of unmolding so it's been hard waiting to say the least, making batch after batch and not getting any cutting satisfation lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> OMG, this is drop dead gorgeous!   I think I might give up soap making and just start ordering from all of you talented people


 Thank you! Glad you like it :razz:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Pamela said:


> That's some beautiful looking soap!!!  For your aloe vera did you use juice?


 Yes, I cant wait to try it!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> How did I miss this one?  I love it!  Religion was my minor and you put more thought into this loaf of soap that some lectures I've attended


 LOL, that's awesome! I grew up being taught all the stories of the bible and am so facinated by mankinds history. It makes me want to create another themed soap. So many to choose from...the great flood, the parting of the sea, one could even do "water into wine" soap and use actual wine! :shh:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

lol, I almost forgot to add that the floral design on the top represents the "garden."


----------



## ewenique (Apr 13, 2013)

Wonderful depiction!  Thank you for sharing your thought process and the result of your creativity!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 13, 2013)

ewenique said:


> Wonderful depiction!  Thank you for sharing your thought process and the result of your creativity!


 You are very welcome  it's my pleasure.... I cant wait to cut into it!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 14, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> You are very welcome  it's my pleasure.... I cant wait to cut into it!!!



DO IT DO IT!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

So here is a few quick pictures. I got a partial gel despite putting it in the freezer. I only had it in there for about a half an hour before putting it in the fridge, where it stayed all night because i fell asleep. Im surprised it did this! I should have known better to leave it in the freezer longer... maybe it was the Vit E or Aloe vera that made it hot :think:. Also kind of a bummer is you cannot see the red line of jojoba beads. Oh well, some things are better "felt" than seen... kind of like Faith ;-)


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Did your cutter come in?  Can I expect to see like 20 soap cut pics tonight?!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

christinak said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Did your cutter come in?  Can I expect to see like 20 soap cut pics tonight?!


 LOL, yes it finally came last night. I love it! It ripped right through 3 week old soap (not recommended) , no broken wires, no frustration, just perfection every time. I highly recommend this soap cutter!!! PS, i posted more pics on a new thread :grin:


----------



## dcornett (Apr 16, 2013)

Super nice...


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 17, 2013)

*wolf whistles*   Pretty nice. your soaps get prettier all the time.


----------



## Badger (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely soap!! I love the varying shades.... oh that reminds me of another soap I wanted to try... but I ran out of castor oil today :-(


----------



## ewenique (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty soap!  I like the top swirl indentation.  Did you do that by pressing a plastic imprint sheet onto the top?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

ewenique said:


> Very pretty soap!  I like the top swirl indentation.  Did you do that by pressing a plastic imprint sheet onto the top?


 You can do it that way but I prefer to build my soap designs upside down, with the print sheet on the bottom. :shh:


----------

